# Traeger Grills



## flatbroke (Mar 23, 2009)

Who has the best price on the traegers?  I had found a place in oregon that had good prices but lost their web site during a computer switch. I need to buy one this week.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 23, 2009)

They maintain their prices pretty much across the board, find yourself a local dealer if you can as there may be occassional maitenance items such as the "hot rod".

I really enjoy mine.


----------



## kurtsara (Mar 23, 2009)

The website was probably the Traeger Outlet.

I bought mine at Fireside Hearth and Home and when I bought it last year all the price I could find on the net were the same but I got the Digital control for free


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks folks,  I found the website I was looking for, it was in Portland Oregon,  and the the Texas was priced at 999 with the digital thermometer and free shipping.  which means I save sales tax.  I have a friend that sells them and am still waiting for his price.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 24, 2009)

well I got the 075 Texas ordered today from a local friend that sells them.  $940 to my door with three bags of pellets, cover and 225 temp control installed.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 2, 2009)

I did not end up getting the grill from my friend as he was having trouble with the shipment and it worked out to my advantage imho.

I bought a traeger 2 days ago only to find out yesterday it was now made in China.  Traeger has had all but a few models now being made in china since the middle of last year.  I cancelled the order upon finding that out.

I searched this morning on a whim and found a brand new USA built unit a a lumber lard in a near by town.  I told them to hold it and went and picked it up.   I ended up paying about a 150 more cause of tax and extra pellets that were included from my friend, also need to add in my travel time but i got a USA made product sitting in my garage.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats and don't forget the pics!!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Mike! I hope you enjoy it and have many fine smokes from it.


----------



## carpetride (Apr 3, 2009)

075?  Congrats!


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes the 075.   I found another local guy who is a regs dealer but does it out of his home, and has a a few on display at a couple store fronts.  He has about 4-5 USA models left.  He also hooked me up on what the wholesale cost of the units and pellets, covers and digital thermometers are.  I got a decent deal.


----------



## harley (Apr 10, 2009)

This made in China has to be BS...  I can't believe a family owned company with great customer service would do this.  Proof??  Link???


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 25, 2009)

proof is in the pudding,  Look at the serial number, if they have a C in front of them they are from china, and easier way to tell though is check for the bolt on legs.  

Call any traeger dealer and they will confirm this.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 25, 2009)

Heck skip the dealer and call Traeger toll free and ask,
http://www.traegergrills.com/


a couple models are still made here in the USA but the 070 and 075 models are from China


----------

